# come abilitare il modulo snd_usb_audio?

## fbcyborg

Mi riaggancio a questo thread per non aprirne uno nuovo per una questione che mi sembra piccola...

Come faccio ad abilitare il modulo snd_usb_audio se utilizzo alsa-driver?

Non posso certo compilarlo nel kernel (almeno credo), visto che va disabilitato ALSA.

Ciò mi serve per tentare di connettere il mio auricolare bluetooth al pc.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi riaggancio a questo thread per non aprirne uno nuovo per una questione che mi sembra piccola...
> 
> Come faccio ad abilitare il modulo snd_usb_audio se utilizzo alsa-driver?
> 
> Non posso certo compilarlo nel kernel (almeno credo), visto che va disabilitato ALSA.
> ...

 

L'unica risposta che mi viene in mente è smetti di utilizzare gli alsa-driver ... come suggerito nella guida ufficiale  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Stavo pensando che l'aggiunta di queste righe nel mio /etc/modules.d/alsa potesse essere la soluzione:

```
##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio <-------------------

##

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-1 snd-usb-audio 
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Stavo pensando che l'aggiunta di queste righe nel mio /etc/modules.d/alsa potesse essere la soluzione:
> 
> ```
> ##
> 
> ...

 

Scusa ma in questo modo tu andresti a specificare quali moduli caricare ma se tu non li hai compilati non potrai caricarli in quando non esisteranno ... (a meno che non siano inclusi in alsa-driver, fai un equery files alsa-driver e controlla)

Più ci penso più mi convinco che il suggerimento della guida di preferire il supporto del kernel rispetto agli alsa-driver sia la cosa più sensata.

----------

## fbcyborg

Effettivamente il problema si presenta:

```
* Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-card-1 ...

FATAL: Module snd_usb_audio not found.                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

```

Stavo pensando invece che forse modificando la variabile ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf si potrebbe emergere anche il modulo necessario.

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Effettivamente il problema si presenta:
> 
> ```
> * Loading ALSA modules ...
> 
> ...

 

e come la modificheresti ????

io credo che se usi gli alsa del kernel non avrai problemi.

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione ma dicono tutti (molta gente dice..) che sono meglio gli alsa-driver... boh...

Se trovo il modo bene.. sennò pazienza.

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Hai ragione ma dicono tutti (molta gente dice..) che sono meglio gli alsa-driver... boh...
> 
> Se trovo il modo bene.. sennò pazienza.

 

in base a cosa uno dice che gli alsa-driver sono migliori ????

per il discorso di migliore è relativo, ma se sulla guida di default consigliano quelli del kernel, beh io andrei con quelli, poi se qualcosa non va proverei gli alsa-driver.

nb:comunque prova  a riemergere gli alsa-driver con questa USE="alsa_cards_usb-audio".

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Fri Dec 15, 2006 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok ok... lasciamo stare il discorso dei migliori.

Forse quì hanno risolto il problema.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok ok... lasciamo stare il discorso dei migliori.
> 
> Forse quì hanno risolto il problema.

 

Sembra proprio che in quel modo tu possa aggirare il problema.

Quello su cui invece continuerei a puntare io è proprio il discorso dei migliori ... l'unico e solo vantaggio degli alsa-driver è che sono leggermente più aggiornati rispetto ai driver del kernel. L'uso degli alsa-driver è consigliato solo in caso di reali problemi visto che sono più le noie che introduce che la sua effettiva utilità.

Se tu usassi i driver del kernel non avresti il minimo problema (sculaccia chi ti ha detto che gli alsa-driver sono i migliori).

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, adesso sono riuscito a caricare il modulo snd_usb_audio.

Per quanto riguarda la scelta degli alsa-driver ora che mi ricordo era basata solo sul fatto che sono più aggiornati. Tutto quì!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi riaggancio a questo thread per non aprirne uno nuovo per una questione che mi sembra piccola...

 

Mi puoi dire cosa c'é che non si capisce nella frase:

 *linee guida wrote:*   

> Restate on topic - Un thread, un topic. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o problema che possa insorgere... non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite thread contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro.

 

 :Question: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, adesso sono riuscito a caricare il modulo snd_usb_audio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la scelta degli alsa-driver ora che mi ricordo era basata solo sul fatto che sono più aggiornati. Tutto quì! 

 

... e come ho sottolineato è un vantaggio decisamente misero e si porta dietro diversi svantaggi.

D'altronde il bello di gentoo è la libertà e se uno vuole farsi del male è libero di farlo  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Comunque a meno che io non abbia capito male, quì non sembra consigliare i moduli del kernel, anzi:

 *Quote:*   

> Please follow ALSA guide to allow gentoo to use sound in your system. I recomend using the alsa-driver approch and installing version 1.0.9 and higher. Make sure you include the snd_usb_audio module.

 

PS sto andando a tagliarmi le vene per aver fatto l'errore di non aprire un nuovo thread. Scusate. Mea culpa.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Comunque a meno che io non abbia capito male, quì non sembra consigliare i moduli del kernel, anzi:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Please follow ALSA guide to allow gentoo to use sound in your system. I recomend using the alsa-driver approch and installing version 1.0.9 and higher. Make sure you include the snd_usb_audio module. 

 

Oh, wow su un wiki un tipo va contro corrente ... se la cosa ti impensierisce corro io a modificarlo  :Laughing: 

Quello che per me fa testo (sempre con un po' di buonsenso) è qui

 *Quote:*   

> The main difference between using alsa-driver and ALSA that comes with the kernel is that alsa-driver is generally more up to date than the version in the kernel. Since this does not make any huge difference as such, you are encouraged to use the ALSA provided by the kernel for ease of use.

 

Poi ripeto che se vuoi tirarti la zappa sui piedi scegliendo la via più complicata sei liberissimo di farlo ...

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, apprendo con piacere i tuoi consigli. 

Non metto in dubbio che quelli del kernel possano essere i migliori.

Adesso però resto con alsa-driver... vediamo come va.

Dai, ti prego non modificarlo ora il wiki!  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OK, apprendo con piacere i tuoi consigli. 
> 
> Non metto in dubbio che quelli del kernel possano essere i migliori.
> 
> Adesso però resto con alsa-driver... vediamo come va.
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non c'è bisogno, mi sono messo a leggere quell'howto (anche io sono interessato) e ho trovato  *Quote:*   

> You must use the alsa in you kernel internal or modules. The alsa-driver didnt work for me.

 

Sembra che si contraddica da solo  :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

E' vero!!! anche io ho fatto caso a questa cosa, ma credo che si riferisca a "Integrated System Solution or broadcomm". Forse è quello a non funzionargli con alsa-driver.. Boh, non sono sicuro. Comunque provo..

Ecco la conferma... forse si contraddice sul serio, ecco il problema al momento di installare alsa-kernel:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] media-sound/alsa-driver (is blocking net-wireless/bluetooth-alsa-kernel-0.41)

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluetooth-alsa-kernel-0.41  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/bluetooth-alsa-utils-0.41  USE="alsa skype -ao" 0 kB [1]

```

----------

## Peach

da quello che avevo letto proprio sugli usb-audio, ad esempio per alcune schede esterne creative che la versione in-kernel dalla 2.6.18 dovrebbe fornire anche il supporto al telecomando, cosa che non viene fornita invece con i driver esterni.

Poi c'è da dire che è una palla doversi ricompilare tutti i pacchetti esterni al kernel quando si upgrada di versione.

Secondo me (e anche secondo altri) la versione in-kernel va più che bene a meno che non si cerchino drivers sperimentali o appena aggiunti (è stato così per gli hda-intel un po' di tempo fa), ma a quel punto la scelta dovrebbe ricadere nella versione cvs degli alsa-driver.

my 2cents

----------

## fbcyborg

Posso dire adesso con certezza, che per quanto mi riguarda i driver del kernel (sto parlando del mio caso specifico) sono un po' più penosi. L'audio è più scadente di quando utilizzavo alsa-driver. Ora tutto mi gracchia peggio di un animale in calore.

Comunque... vediamo un po' se ora almeno riesco a utilizzare questo headset bluetooth.

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Effettivamente il problema si presenta:
> 
> Stavo pensando invece che forse modificando la variabile ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf si potrebbe emergere anche il modulo necessario. 
> 
> e come la modificheresti ????
> ...

 

Come tutte le USE_EXPAND:

 */etc/make.conf wrote:*   

> # media-sound/alsa-driver
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio"

 

Dopodichè basta ricompilare il pacchetto in questione e configurare /etc/modules.d/alsa come aveva già fatto fbcyborg. Per quanto riguarda la questione driver kernel/driver esterni, come funzionamento non vedo perchè debbano essere diversi, semplicemente vanno gestiti in modo diverso.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *fbcyborg wrote:*   Effettivamente il problema si presenta:
> 
> Stavo pensando invece che forse modificando la variabile ALSA_CARDS nel make.conf si potrebbe emergere anche il modulo necessario. 
> 
> e come la modificheresti ????
> ...

 

se facevi attenzione al post successivo a quello, avresti letto un:

```

nb:comunque prova a riemergere gli alsa-driver con questa USE="alsa_cards_usb-audio". 
```

ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non c'è bisogno, mi sono messo a leggere quell'howto (anche io sono interessato)

 

Ho anche fatto il pairing del dispositivo, ma proprio non funziona.. tu ci sei riuscito?

Per favore mandami un MP sennò andiamo OT e si incavolano giustamente.

----------

